

Dwolla founder Ben Milne on fostering creativity & leaving a net positive impact - msacca
http://blog.brandisty.com/brand-interview/ben-milne-talks-brand-development-fostering-creativity-and-leaving-a-net-positive-impact/

======
msacca
"I think one of the worst things for an artist is when they have an editor."
\- loved that quote

------
apl002
Great read. I love reading about a successful startup that isn't in silicon
valley

------
cordellmediaace
I like the part about shooting video.

